# Info-pic wanted



## WLH (May 15, 2005)

1) Tamahine, ex NLB Fingal. (Prrobably Hong Kong).
2) Surveyor, ex NLB May. (Probably Gt Yarmouth).
3) Sperus, ex NLB Hesperus. (Seismic North Sea).
4) Elizabeth Bromley, Hull.
5) Rockchime, grab dredger.

Regards.........................WLH


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

picture of SURVEYOR or BRITONIA in my gallery if it is the one you are looking for?
Jim


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi WLH:
I've just finished reading the reminiscences of your times on the 'Rockchime'.
A really interesting and enjoyable story.
It's truly worth visiting:
http://www.leithhistory.co.uk/2004/08/19/to-the-steamie-or-steam-ships-i-have-known/

Bruce C.


----------



## Sheddy (May 23, 2007)

Hello WLH,

I sailed on the Sperus as Mate back in the 1970's.
She was owned by a Company by name of COSAG offices in Great yarmouth and Aberdeen.
Joined her in Great Yarmouth after a few weeks we came North to Aberdeen then on to do survey work off Orkney and Shetland.
She caused quiet a stir when she arrived in orkney and Shetland as the locals recognised her immeadiatly as the old Hesperus.
Excellent sea ship and an enjoyable time onboard.


----------



## joesoap (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Sheddy 
I joined the Sperus in 82 South Shields as bosun. We were there for around three weeks then up to Dundee for conversion to for survey work. I left for a weeks leave from Lerwick but never got back , regretfully I was lured in to the big money oil stuff. 
An old mate of mine got the bosun's job on my behalf Doogie Mc Guire . I heard the Sperus was gutted and went to the bottom in the Minch around 85. And John I have a wee photo of her somewhere which I will dig out and try to upload for you. I got it from mate at that time who's name was Don ??? was'nt you Sheddy ! was it ??????? Cheers !


----------



## Sheddy (May 23, 2007)

Hi Joesoap,
No my names not Don, its Jim.
Only name I remember from that dim and distant past was the skipper Bert Flett , I Think he ended up at Sullom Voe.
Other character i remember was the Stewardess, name is long gone. Also an sailor from America who could never pronounce Lerwick always used to say Leuick and another old retired sailor.
Enjoyed the times onboard.
Sheddy


----------



## joesoap (Sep 4, 2005)

*Sperus*

HI Sheddy 
Well I dug out the book and checked for a name and it was Don Carmicheal that signed me off . I think he was the 1st mate then and that the skipper had already gone off on leave which had left Don IC . Was him gave me the snap of the boat. My trip was 3/5/82 - 21/7/82 just around tens weeks but enjoyable as the survey game was new to me and quite a change of scenery. Was the bosun or that old guy you refer to not Doogie Mc Guire from Cambuslang , was Doogie that I put up for the job and he got it . Lost touch after that. Your certainly out with your time as that was her first trip on survey work. 
Anyway not the worst trip of my career for sure but then looking back they were all good. A wonderful thing is nostalgia. Cheers !


----------



## joesoap (Sep 4, 2005)

*Sperus Pic !*



WLH said:


> 1) Tamahine, ex NLB Fingal. (Prrobably Hong Kong).
> 2) Surveyor, ex NLB May. (Probably Gt Yarmouth).
> 3) Sperus, ex NLB Hesperus. (Seismic North Sea).
> 4) Elizabeth Bromley, Hull.
> ...


WLH
Found that pic of the Sperus and scanned it to mail to you but sad to say you would'nt even recognise it as a something that floats but yet the print is not all that bad so it is probably my doing , one of the posts was on about the same thing so maybe you could put me right on that. I also tried another couple of prints the Drakensberg Castle and the Simandou but same result and they were postcards so where am I going wrong. Cheers !


----------



## Patterson (Nov 23, 2016)

Sheddy / Joe soap? I'm the daughter of a Michelle Patterson (stewardess) and granddaughter of John Patterson, known as JP (chief engineer) they both worked on board COSAG vessels, mainly the Sperus, looking to track some old shipmates any info would be great, I'd die laughing if my mother was the unknown stewardess haha!


----------

